# Dance in clogs



## ldiat

thought this.....interesting


----------



## Art Rock

Reminded me of an April Fool's prank I pulled in 2007:

Tuned clogs concerto.


----------



## Dr Johnson




----------



## Sissone

This clog dance variation is part of La Fille mal gardée, right?


----------



## Prat

Popular in Holland I guess


----------



## Metairie Road

*Hobson's Choice - Birmingham Royal Ballet*






Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------

